

Show HN: What breaks when your side project hits the top of Reddit - matt2000
https://medium.com/@matthall2000/appchat-week-1-freak-outs-flaming-servers-and-6-releases-14f81552f186

======
xrstf
> The server immediately started having problems, and every flaw in the
> message handling code suddenly became glaringly obvious. We quickly added
> another server and that seemed to hold off the worst of the problems (for
> the curious, we are running the server on Heroku, written in Java). I had to
> make changes to the servers on my phone at least once on the weekend, and we
> found a couple limitations in our database the hard way.

I would have wished for some more technical background about what actually
broke and how you fixed it ("our service for X was written in Y, but that was
bad because of Z" / "system slowed down at Y messages because we did Z" /
...).

